# BOS-NOL-CHI-BOS Trip



## J-1 3235 (May 13, 2008)

My trip started out at 5:15AM, on the first redline subway of the day, from Braintree. Arrived BOS half an hour later. With Redcap assistance I boarded train 2153, the 6:15 Acela in FC (courtesy of AGR). Sat on the left side, as usual, to enjoy the water views through Connecticut.

The attendants promptly served tea, and provided a menu. I selected the omelette, which was pretty good. After breakfast, I read the paper for a bit, then had a little nap. Awoke in time to see most of the shoreline, and arrived NYP about 30 minutes down (due to signal trouble).

Upon arrival, I ventured up to the Club Acela, checked in, and stored my bag. After a quick check of email, and our forum, I headed out towards Times Square. For reasons I cannot explain, I decided to have lunch at Red Lobster. Seemed like a good idea at the time, but I was rather disappointed with the meal.

Returned to NYP at 1:30; with a Redcap I boarded Train 19 at 1:45. As I was settling into room B(10 car), the attendant, Pat, stopped by to introduce herself, and offered to explain the workings of my bedroom. I politely declined her offer  .

The Crescent departed on time, and I relaxed in my room until dinner. The Flat Iron steak was my choice for this evening, and received it cooked as specified, and very tasty  . I returned to my room, read for a while, then turned in.

On Wednesday, I awoke fairly early. Selected the eggs, hash browns, and sausage for breakfast.

Found the meal to be good, just not quite hot enough. We were held outside of Atlanta for a short while, coincidentally, within sight of Bill Haithcoat's home. I waved, but I suspect He was at work. Spent the morning reading, listening to the scanner, and looking at the scenery.

Lunchtime brought the chicken Caesar salad, and the company of an Amtrak Electrician from CT. He said he worked on the moveable bridges most of the time. As I, too, am an electrician, we shared some lively and interesting conversation.

My last meal on the Crescent was the flat iron steak, again. I had enjoyed it the night before, so, why not once more? Steve, the SA, did a fine job, as did the rest of the crew. We arrived close to ontime into NOL.

Took a taxi to the Drury Inn & Suites; it's not too far from NOUPT, but it was a dark and rainy night :unsure: . I recommend this hotel; it's fairly close to the French Quarter, the streetcar passes by the side of the property, clean rooms and baths for under $100/night, and they have a complimentary breakfast buffet and happy hour (not simultaneously :lol: ).

Thursday was spent wandering around the FQ, and along the waterfront. At Bill Haithcoats' suggestion, I visited the Cafe´du Monde for some beignets. I rode the St Charles Ave. line out and back, and also the Riverfront line. Friday morning the Dixie Tours van picked me up at my hotel, and we toured the city, including the Garden District's beautiful homes. Also, we saw the above-ground graveyards. The Ninth Ward portion of the tour was disheartening  . The tour guide dropped me off at the Drury, I retrieved my luggage, and headed for NOUPT.

I was in the Magnolia room for just a short time when they called for sleeper passengers to board, about 15 mins before departure. Room E would be mine for the trip to CHI. The car had not been refurbished, and I noticed it had the scent of a wet dog! Terry, the attendant, told me he had been on a refurbed car southbound, but the toilets weren't working properly. He figured they subbed this ratty car for that one.

Of course, having the new Cross Country Cafe´ made the trip more enjoyable. My tablemate and I conversed about a variety of subjects. I tried the salmon, thought it was good, very flavorful. We were at a small table, and I was sitting parallel to the rails, against the windows. At breakfast I was in a regular booth, which seems better; I'm probably used to sitting in a booth. Overall, I think the CCC should work well for trains like the City.

58 was slightly early into CHI, and I was met on the platform by Rob Tabern (rtabern). We headed to the Met Lounge to store my bag for the day. Rob and I had planned to take the South Shore (NICTD) to Dune Park, but the weather didn't look good for time at the seashore. We decided to take Metra out to Naperville, on the BNSF line, to train watch. Two loaded coal trains, and two empties, along with a stack train kept us interested. We also saw a couple of Metra trains. Between late trains, and a late departure we managed to see Train 3,4,5, & 6 in the afternoon  !

Rob and I made it back to CUS later in the afternoon, and wandered around the staion and river area. We had lunch out in Naperville, so we didn't eat at Giordano's  . Maybe next time...

Rob's train back to MKA left just after 5, and boarding for 50 was to begin soon, so we said goodbye for now.

The sleeper passengers boarded out the back of the Lounge at 5:15. I was in Room B. Will came by and said hello; He's a gentleman. A short time later the call was made for dinner in the 'Am-dinette". I tried the beef short rib, fairly tasty, but not top notch. The same could be said for breakfast and lunch. Joanne, the SA, never had a moments rest, between helping to prepare the meals, and serving them.

I spent my time onboard relaxing and watching the scenery. I also began to read Yard Bull by Dean O'Shea (a story about a RR police officer). I had to force myself to put it down, as I wanted to save it for my time in NYP. The Cardinal arrived more or less on time on Sunday into NYP.

Five hours in the Amtrak NYP waiting area was an unpleasant experience. I knew what to expect, having done the same thing a few times in the past (to NFS, CHI via 51). I finished reading my book shortly before boarding 66 at 3:00AM.

Thankfully I slept until KIN, and we arrived in BOS a little early. I waited in the Club Acela until my 8:52 T Commuter Rail train departed for South Weymouth (and home).

All in all, an enjoyable trip. The two zone reward from NOL>CHI>NYP made it even better! Meeting my friend Rob for the layover in Chicago made for a pleasant day. My thanks to him.

Thanks for reading my trip report!

Mike


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 14, 2008)

Hello Mike,

An excellent report. Especially enjoyed your exploration of New Orleans as we are planning a trip there is October. The Cardinal is the only "eastern" LD train we have not ridden. Did you find that train less than standard compared to others (Crescent-Lake Shore or Capitol)? Looking forward to your future reports.

Railroad Bill


----------



## J-1 3235 (May 14, 2008)

Railroad Bill said:


> Hello Mike,An excellent report. Especially enjoyed your exploration of New Orleans as we are planning a trip there is October. The Cardinal is the only "eastern" LD train we have not ridden. Did you find that train less than standard compared to others (Crescent-Lake Shore or Capitol)? Looking forward to your future reports.
> 
> Railroad Bill


Hi RR Bill,

I'm sure you'll enjoy New Orleans. There are many shops and stores to visit, along with the bigger attractions.

As far as the Cardinal, I have now been east- and westbound, and enjoyed the scenery both ways.

The Am-dinette was the low point of the trip, and I don't think it's all that bad. The food is fine, just a notch down from the Crescent/Cap/LSL. I believe the meals are much better than a few years ago.

I planned the Cardinal as part of a reward trip due to the steep bedroom fares. They seem to run $450 for the first room, then $850 for the second. I realize that includes four meals........but the meals aren't quite as good.

Gotta run, ask as many questions as you like!

Mike


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 16, 2008)

They serve the Flat Iron Steak on the Cardinal? They didn't when I went on the LSL! I didn't think the Diner-Lite had the equipment to prepare it!


----------



## J-1 3235 (May 16, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> They serve the Flat Iron Steak on the Cardinal? They didn't when I went on the LSL! I didn't think the Diner-Lite had the equipment to prepare it!


Thanks for reading my trip report so carefully, GML. You're correct, I didn't have the flat iron on the Crescent, I had the short rib.

My apologies to all for getting my meals mixed up; I began this trip on 4/15, and finally wrote up the report the other night while running the audio for our town meeting (I didn't gaffe the audio, though!)

I have edited the report to reflect the correct meals during my trip.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## NativeSon5859 (May 20, 2008)

Nice report! Glad you had a nice time in New Orleans.


----------

